# Today is here at last!



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi

So excited and nervous and happy! Later today we collect max.

After what seems like such a long wait, today is finally here.....

I wonder who will be the first to crack tonight when he's crying! 

I'll update later with our progress!

Thanks to everyone for advice, help and support but I think it's the next few days where I'll need it the most!...

Sam x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

How exciting! Lots of pics please! Also - hope you are settling back ok in the UK - this must be a very busy time for you! x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Good luck today Sam, enjoy meeting Max. I hope he is a good boy for you on his first night.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you! It's great to be back. Looking forward to a calmer few weeks...well as calm as it can be with a bundle of fun!

Sam x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

How exciting! Di d you get my post about seeing pics of your pup when he as tiny,i love seeing the changes from birth til pick up day xxx


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Good luck today, enjoy your new bundle of fluff . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sam enjoy of every minute of it .... Happy Puppy Day


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Best of luck x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

how exciting, lucky you, enjoy!!

I feel like time has completely stopped while we are waiitng for ours, lol!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Happy puppy day!


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

how exciting
Good luck xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hurrah - a new puppy. There's nothing better! Enjoy and can't wait to see the pics x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Whooo! Happy pick up puppy day


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Happy puppy day, can't wait to see some pics. I hope you haven't arrived in Lincolnshire in the middle of the torrential rain and storm!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

By now you will have had your first night. Hope it was ok. It will all be worth it good luck!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hope you are enjoying your new puppy


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Been thinking of you today Sam - how is it going? x


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well........we picked him up and he was quiet! Very cuddly indeed. We had a wee and poo in the house...he went to bed in his crate...He cried for 5 minutes then slept till 430....went outside for a wee and poo! I went back to bed , so did he in his crate, he cried for 10 mins then slept till 730 , went out for a wee had his breakfast at 8 then out for a poo. No more accidents so far. Everything performed outside now. He is gorgeous, very calm, happy to be cuddled. Happy at vets today for his 2nd jab...even the vet was shocked how ell behaved he was, he didn't cry at all! I was and still am a very proud mummy. Goes to show what a great job Sylvia did. He's awesome. Nothing fazes him, not even the petrol lawn mower! The children and us are in love! My husband is over the moon and can't believe how well he's settled. I'm so happy with him. I've had to pop out to the pub to connect to Internet as ours isn't connected yet. So I will add photos ASAP . 
He's great, I can't say that enough. He's had a couple of sleeps in his crate too which is fab! I'm so pleased.....smiling all the time! I'll update soon , thanks for the good lucks! 
Sam x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

That's great to hear, you are obviously all doing a great job and he's feeling very settled. You'll soon wonder what you ever did without him


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

It's the most amazing feeling bribing home you're new puppy  

Enjoy every minute  x x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ah what a lovely update on Max, really pleased for you Sam. Long may it continue.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah lovely news Sam! Hope you get connected soon! x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam1 said:


> Well........we picked him up and he was quiet! Very cuddly indeed. We had a wee and poo in the house...he went to bed in his crate...He cried for 5 minutes then slept till 430....went outside for a wee and poo! I went back to bed , so did he in his crate, he cried for 10 mins then slept till 730 , went out for a wee had his breakfast at 8 then out for a poo. No more accidents so far. Everything performed outside now. He is gorgeous, very calm, happy to be cuddled. Happy at vets today for his 2nd jab...even the vet was shocked how ell behaved he was, he didn't cry at all! I was and still am a very proud mummy. Goes to show what a great job Sylvia did. He's awesome. Nothing fazes him, not even the petrol lawn mower! The children and us are in love! My husband is over the moon and can't believe how well he's settled. I'm so happy with him. I've had to pop out to the pub to connect to Internet as ours isn't connected yet. So I will add photos ASAP .
> He's great, I can't say that enough. He's had a couple of sleeps in his crate too which is fab! I'm so pleased.....smiling all the time! I'll update soon , thanks for the good lucks!
> Sam x


I was reading your post thinking, yup Millie was quiet when she came home. Yup she slept through with hardly a peep. Yup she went to the vet who couldn't believe how calm and cuddly she was. Just like Millie. 

I was so pleased to see he's a Sylml puppy as that is where Millie came from. 

All I can say is, it will all continue. Millie has always been a very chilled, calm dog and easy to train. She has her moments when she's out walking with her bestest friend Lolly, then she's mad as a hatter. But otherwise I often got comments from people on how could I have such a well behaved, calm puppy.

Enjoy


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Excellent news 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> I was reading your post thinking, yup Millie was quiet when she came home. Yup she slept through with hardly a peep. Yup she went to the vet who couldn't believe how calm and cuddly she was. Just like Millie.
> 
> I was so pleased to see he's a Sylml puppy as that is where Millie came from.
> 
> ...


He's still doing very well! Doesn't cry at night and is very happy to sleep in crate with the door closed for a daytime sleep.
Everyone we meet falls in love with him.
He's eating well and knows "sit" and "down" and a target game....it's all going well. He's still very cuddly too which I love.
Photos as soon as I have the Internet xx


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> I was reading your post thinking, yup Millie was quiet when she came home. Yup she slept through with hardly a peep. Yup she went to the vet who couldn't believe how calm and cuddly she was. Just like Millie.
> 
> I was so pleased to see he's a Sylml puppy as that is where Millie came from.
> 
> ...



Gosh I get more and more excited when I read such amazing things about Sylml.
I am dying to pick up Rocko on the 7th of August my daughter does not have a clue and it is going to be such a surprise.

I have already picked the darkest little boy in the litter and am just dying to meet him and bring him home.

Thank you sooo much for the update Sam dying to see the pictures.

This is the picture of my little baby...
as well from Silvya


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm guessing Jasmine that your Rocko was from the litter of all boys born mid June time.

Sylvia does seem to breed beautiful looking and excellent temperament puppies. Looking forward to seeing some pictures of Rocko in August.


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

Yes he is from the litter born on the 12th of June...How do you know they were all boys?
Did you want to get another puppy...I am soo excited, I had put my name down before they were all born for a girl but not one!
It just feels right so going with the boy...Rocko will be in my arms on the 7th of August...we are ready for him.

xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I did contact Sylvia regarding another puppy, but have again, bottled out. She told me had a little due mid June & mid July. I can't remember how I heard the June litter was all boys, a chance conversation I think.

I glad it feels right, regardless of whether its a boy or girl. They are all adorable.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds great! What a honey!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Awww lucky you! Sounds like it is all perfect! Long may it continue.


----------

